# Best Tire Size For 14x7?



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

I got my 14x7 100 spoke chrome rims and now i'm looking for some tires. I know that 175/70/14 is what nearly everyone roll on but i want to know how is the ride? I'm looking at some 195/75/14's for my 64 Impala SS. I'm looking for a nice ride and looks good. What you think? Thanks


----------



## tomekc (May 16, 2002)

I got 185/75/14. Car looks good with that tires, and riding is ok.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

man you gotta have 175-70, nuttin else, they ride fine


----------



## ramllof63 (Apr 4, 2005)

i roll a 63 with 14s on 175/70s and they ride nice plus they are the safest for the cars weight.


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

175/70


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

175/75 looks way better.

and if u didnt buy the 14''s yet i say get 13''s for sure.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

yep 175/75


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Apr 5 2005, 02:56 AM
> *man you gotta have 175-70, nuttin else, they ride fine
> [snapback]2955060[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## reynaldo (Mar 4, 2003)

would those 175/75/14 ride nice on a caddy?


----------



## reynaldo (Mar 4, 2003)

Can someone post some pics?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

to hell with 175x75!!!!!!!!!


175x70 is what you want

shaved sidewall but you get the point


----------



## jalo4sho (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Apr 5 2005, 02:56 AM
> *man you gotta have 175-70, nuttin else, they ride fine
> [snapback]2955060[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

175/70 Look to small on them big cars, go 75 you'll be happier.


----------



## aleigh-n (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tomekc_@Apr 5 2005, 12:40 AM
> *I got 185/75/14. Car looks good with that tires, and riding is ok.
> [snapback]2954959[/snapback]​*


but after they start balding, they look a bit baloonish.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

175/70.....they are suppose to look small!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i dont like the really thin white wall on the 175/70

the 175-75 white wall is a lil thicker.


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

but the tire is too...i had both.....70s look better


----------



## aleigh-n (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Apr 8 2005, 09:21 AM
> *i dont like the really thin white wall on the 175/70
> 
> the 175-75 white wall is a lil thicker.
> [snapback]2972332[/snapback]​*


you can get a bigger w/w on the 70's, a friend of mine's girls dad has some. I forgot who makes them but they look freakin tight.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Apr 8 2005, 01:24 PM
> *but the tire is too...i had both.....70s look better
> [snapback]2972345[/snapback]​*


my spare is 70 they're the same width...just 70 is a little shorter which makes the tire look square...


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

COURTESY OF STLCLOWNIN....THIS IS WHAT 14'S ARE SUPOSED TO LOOK LIKE.


----------



## aleigh-n (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DekeDamage_@Apr 8 2005, 09:37 AM
> *COURTESY OF STLCLOWNIN....THIS IS WHAT 14'S ARE SUPOSED TO LOOK LIKE.
> [snapback]2972440[/snapback]​*


what size are those?


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Apr 8 2005, 12:36 PM
> *my spare is 70 they're the same width...just 70 is a little shorter which makes the tire look square...
> [snapback]2972426[/snapback]​*



yea they are more squared....doesnt bother me one bit tho

kinda funny cause i was washing one of them the other day and i let go of it....and it didnt even fall over LOL


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@Apr 8 2005, 01:48 PM
> *what size are those?
> [snapback]2973016[/snapback]​*



175/70/14's :0


----------



## nick allen (Apr 11, 2005)

IT DEPENDS ON WHAT KIND OF WHITE WALL YOU WANT.
IF YOU GO WITH SKINNY'S 175/70 LOOKS GOOD
IF YOU GO WITH FAT WHITE WALL 175/75 LOOKS BETTER


----------



## Salem (Jan 29, 2005)

doesnt it effect if the car is big and the rims are small like the riding quality and stuff like that?

What things do i have to watch out if puting a small rims on a big car like the 64 caddy and the 84-91 Benz


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

WHAT THE BEST PRESSURE FOR 175/70S BUT FOR A HOPPER


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd go with a 35 x 12.5 x 14 Mud Terrain.


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

5.20X14


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Salem_@Apr 14 2005, 08:52 AM
> *doesnt it effect if the car is big and the rims are small like the riding quality and stuff like that?
> 
> What things do i have to watch out if puting a small rims on a big car like the 64 caddy and the 84-91 Benz
> [snapback]2999292[/snapback]​*


Armadillos if you live in Arkansas...


----------

